# Puppy ate bits of my flip flops



## SIMBABOII2332 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello everyone my 5 month old shepherd chewed my flip flops and ate some of it im not worried about him having any obstruction due to his size but during chewing he ate left some small bits of the flip flops on the floor and i suspect my small german Shepherd puppy he is 58 days old i think he may have eaten small bits of the flip flop so should i be worried about it or should wait for some sign before taking him to the vet if he show some signs thank you :smile2:im really worried about this because im 17 and both of these guys are my first shepherds and my bought both them with my patience by saving money since the age of 6


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

I am more concerned that you are 17 and have a 5 month old /58 day old GSD, then them eating your flip flop. 
Do you still live at home where you would have help raising and training these puppies? The cost and time it takes to take care for 2 GSD's is overwhelming for a adult, I can only imagine how hard it will be for a 17 year old. 

That being said, for the most part you are probably ok, just keep an eye on there stools for signs they are passing the bits. 
If either one of them start acting off I would take them to the vet though. 

You need to make sure your puppies are crated anytime they are not with you. They will chew up anything they can get there mouths on. Make sure they have a good selection of toys to chew on that are safe for them. They will both need them until there adult teeth come in.


----------



## SIMBABOII2332 (Apr 27, 2019)

hello thanks for the reply i still live at home with my mum and dad and my brother they do help me in trainign my 5 month old shepherd is potty trained and knows his basic commands im trying to train my 58 days old shepherd as it is my vacations so time is not problem with me and about looking after two pups does not exceed more than 7000 grands and we are playing to hire a professional trainer when the other pup reaches 3 months old but sometime the limit exceeds to 10,000 grands


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

keep shoes out of reach. they just smell so interesting and even just exploring the flip flop can lead to a nibble. I had one dog chew up a flip flop and he isn't even a shoe eater, He ended up fine, pooping out the bits (that is how I found out). Watch your dogs if they are trying to eat grass and seem to want to poop after having just pooped and straining to get even a little out. Make sure you have a good vet who understands GSDs. That is something you'll want to continue saving your money for.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I wouldn't be too worried about it. Before she got her adult teeth in, my first GSD pup ate half a puppy kong, socks, bedding, towels...you name it!

After she got her adult teeth in, she graduated to eating adult Kongs and tearing bits out of the toughest toys I could buy. 

She is now 12 years old, and recently ate my other dog's collar. Yes, the whole darn thing, except the buckle and D-ring!! That will teach me to leave stuff where she can get to it... :rolleyes2:

But as said above, do keep a close eye on her, and go to the vet if she seems to be in pain, or straining to poop.

When you have a puppy, you have to keep things out of their reach:


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sunsilver said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about it. Before she got her adult teeth in, my first GSD pup ate half a puppy kong, socks, bedding, towels...you name it!
> 
> After she got her adult teeth in, she graduated to eating adult Kongs and tearing bits out of the toughest toys I could buy.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. That's awesome, Sunsilver. Great pic.

Mine destroyed 11 leashes...1 was a thick paracord leash which he ate a foot of. (The paracord leash is dangerous because it'll absorb liquids and expand.) Long story short, I rushed him to the emergency room where they induced vomiting and he threw up all of it. It was in 1+ inch pieces. The vet measured it out and it was a little over a foot long. She said, I was lucky to have brought him in within an hour of eating it because if I waited and it passed from the stomach to the intestines, it would've clogged up and I would be looking at thousands of dollars worth of surgery (not to mention a possibility of life and death situation). Instead I paid 130 bucks for the visit and the vomit inducing drugs.

Pretty soon after that, we left him in the crate as we normally do when we leave the house. Came home within the hour and the crate pad was in pieces. I picked it all up and it didn't measure up. Called and was told I should go in to the emergency hospital where they did the same thing. The amount of stuffing/foam that came out was enough that it could've caused a blockage. Whether he would've pooped it out or not, the $130 was a piece of mind. Btw, his crate is now kept empty. I can't leave anything in there with him.

He has destroyed all the toys (a large container full) that belonged to the previous dog. He's destroyed the so called "indestructible" toys I've bought him. My bed sheets, blankets, comforters, 7 kitchen mats, I lost count of how many tennis balls (well into the hundreds), frisbees, 11 chuck it balls, I can go on and on. All within the first year of his life. Luckily he hasn't touched the expensive furniture and Persian/Chinese rugs. At 17 months old now, he's not the same dog anymore. He's calmed down a lot. He still has his moments but it's more manageable now. Fun times.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

My Husky/GSD has eaten two couches, too many toothbrushes and hair brushed to count, plastic eyes off my girls stuffed animals, plush the fluff inside. Stopped bothering to count after about 17 ruined stuffed animals. Every pair of shoes left in his area. Molding off the inside and outside out the back door, the plastic frame around the doggie door, the plastic piece that you use to slide into the doggie door to close it off, one entire smallish lime tree, pool floaties, boxes and the bags for cereal, destroyed the chlorine floater that goes in the pool. Every single toy we’ve ever bought for him, 3 laundry hampers, a wooden rocking chair (not the entire chair, just the legs), 2 necklaces with pendants attached, my kids slime, and the weird moldable dirt looking stuff (cannot remember the name for the life of me), playdough, all the playdough with the containers. And one large cooked roasted chicken, bones and all (which I really panicked over). 


All of this was while he was being worked for a solid 4-6 hours, swimming in the pool, and chasing my GSD until she got sick of him and put him in his place. He did all that, and still found the energy to reek havoc on anything in sight. And he wasn’t a puppy. All of that, and never once did the vet have to do emergency surgery for anything he ate. No surgery at all in fact. So I’m pretty sure your pup will be just fine. But as other posters have said, keep an eye on him for any straining and/or lethargic behavior. And I would suggest putting your shoes (and anything else you value) out of both your pups reach for the time being.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

tc68, I couldn't put anything in Star's crate when she was a pup, either!

With the stuff puppies chew up, it's a wonder any of them survive to adulthood! :surprise:


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> tc68, I couldn't put anything in Star's crate when she was a pup, either!
> 
> With the stuff puppies chew up, it's a wonder any of them survive to adulthood! :surprise:


this is so true!!!!!


----------

